# MP-8866 Dual USB Joypad woes

## SignOfZeta

All right, I've Googled the entire Internet in search of help, but nothing seems to work.  Here's what I have.

The offending piece of hardware is a USB to PlayStation 2 adapter (MP-8866 Dual USB Joypad).  It worked under Windows XP way back when, but didn't work at all with Mac OS X.  And now, under Gentoo, this is what is tells me:

lsusb: 

```
Bus 006 Device 006: ID 0925:8866 Wisegroup, Ltd MP-8866 Dual USB Joypad
```

dmesg: 

```
usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 6-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -32

usb 6-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -32

usb 6-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -32

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

usb 6-2: string descriptor 0 read error: -32

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [0925:8866] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2
```

As per another forum post, I added this line to /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap, though I'm not quite sure if it did anything (I have hotplug-20040923-r1, the latest version):

```
joydev      0x0003 0x0925 0x8866 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00000000
```

/dev/input/js1 exists, and it comes and goes when I plug/unplug the adapter.  However, jscalibrator doesn't show it as being touched, even when I'm mashing all the buttons and axes at once.  "cat /dev/input/js1" is the same way, save for some initial garbage that's written to the terminal as soon as the command executes.

joydev is compiled as a module.  gamecon also is, but it will be deleted as that only works for parallel port adapters (and also refuses to load;  "No such file or device.").

This seems pretty easy;  it looks like the read errors are the source of my problems.  How can I fix this?

----------

## mactalla

I feel your pain!

I got mine (same model) ~3 days ago and I was expecting plug'n'play.

So after too many hours of Googling (doesn't help that this thing has like 3 different names), I came accross a post that suggested the same thing in usb.usermap, but also mentioned downgrading hotplug to 20040105.  Personally I don't think that usb.usermap did me any good, except perhaps freeze my system (_something_ would freeze my system during all these tests trying to get the thing to work).  However, downgrading hotplug did the trick.

But I'm not happy enough with that.  I like my system to be fresh.  So today I tracked down the culprit.  What seems to make the different on my system at least is in the file /etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions

Change the line (around line 194) that reads:

```
*)                  LISTER="" ;;
```

And change it to:

```
*)                  LISTER=`type -p ${TYPE}modules` ;;
```

The only problem now is that code seems to be expressly set when the change was made (jan-apr 2004), so I really don't know if now something else will stop working  :Sad: 

That should hopefully get your 8866 working, and once Google indexes this post, hopefully it'll help others, too.

----------

## SignOfZeta

Google be quick!  It worked!  But where were you last week when I was ordering a new one...?

----------

## mactalla

I was waiting for my own to arrive!  Good to hear it worked for you.  When I get some time I'll try to figure out where a proper fix belongs and get the ball rolling so it'll work out of the box in future versions.

If anyone has thoughts on this, I'm all ears.  My guess is a shortcoming in either the driver or /sys which prevents the needed information from being exposed in the /sys interface.  That's judging by the comment in the hotplug script which indicated that the /sys interface was preferred over usbmodules.

----------

